# Barrel Prospect?



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

She's only a year and seven months. But Here she is.




























She has a cut -completely healed-


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Very straight through the hock. This will not change (or will get worse) with age. She is also built downhill. 

Seems adequate in bone. Neck seems a bit short. She needs to grow up before you can say "barrel horse" or not. What is her breeding?

I hope that is not 4 strands of Barbed wire fencing for her.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Elana said:


> Very straight through the hock. This will not change (or will get worse) with age. She is also built downhill.
> 
> Seems adequate in bone. Neck seems a bit short. She needs to grow up before you can say "barrel horse" or not. What is her breeding?
> 
> I hope that is not 4 strands of Barbed wire fencing for her.


No it's just twisted wire. And she's still see sawing up in growth. As for her hocks, I don't know if she'll hold up but I've seen a few that seem similar to her in the barrel world as hind leg wise.but thanks!!!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Her hocks are really straight, which isn't really a good thing for a barrel horse. It's good to have a slightly downhill horse for barrels, so that's not something I'd worry too much about. Her bone could be a bit heavier, IMO, but her canons look short enough front and back and her pasterns are nice in the front- not so much in the back, they look a bit long. Overall, her back legs are just not very nice at all...
I don't think it's fair to her if we pass a verdict when she's this young and without any decent conformation pictures. Is it possible to at least get better pictures of her? She looks like a nice horse, and I'm not sure if it's the angle or not but I like her big, open shoulder.
How far do you want to go with barrels? Just local competitions, or do you want to get serious? I'm not sure if she'd be a good horse for serious barrels, but she's not a bad-looking horse either. Still, she's so young, I don't really want to judge her too much...


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

soenjer55 said:


> Her hocks are really straight, which isn't really a good thing for a barrel horse. It's good to have a slightly downhill horse for barrels, so that's not something I'd worry too much about. Her bone could be a bit heavier, IMO, but her canons look short enough front and back and her pasterns are nice in the front- not so much in the back, they look a bit long. Overall, her back legs are just not very nice at all...
> I don't think it's fair to her if we pass a verdict when she's this young and without any decent conformation pictures. Is it possible to at least get better pictures of her? She looks like a nice horse, and I'm not sure if it's the angle or not but I like her big, open shoulder.
> How far do you want to go with barrels? Just local competitions, or do you want to get serious? I'm not sure if she'd be a good horse for serious barrels, but she's not a bad-looking horse either. Still, she's so young, I don't really want to judge her too much...


She's very hard to stand still without another person, she loves to follow my every movement. It really depends on how far the horse takes me. If I can compete higher level I will, If not I'll keep it local. She's going to the vet along with my mare this week and I'll get a vets perspective on her. Even though her hocks are straight, she's never had a movement problems. She's moving fluently like any other horse i've had. Out in pasture she uses her hind end way more than anything when coming to a stop. Which confuses me on what to think about those hind limbs


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I know I'm asking a lot, but would it be possible to take it a step further and get a video of her moving around? If it's too much trouble, don't worry about it, but I'd like to see how she moves/ etc.
I don't think her back legs will necessarily hinder her movement, I would be more worried about her just holding up as a barrel horse. It's a pretty high-intensity sport, even at local levels, and her back legs' hock angles are so straight that she doesn't seem to have much 'cushion' and 'suspension' at all. She may be perfectly willing to run, and like it, and perform well enough, but the impact might catch up to her...
Overall, though, to my untrained eye, her conformation looks nice enough... She's young and undeveloped yet, but her hip/ back motor looks like it's going to be powerful.
Also, I am by no means an expert, so take my thoughts with a couple grains of salt.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

soenjer55 said:


> I know I'm asking a lot, but would it be possible to take it a step further and get a video of her moving around? If it's too much trouble, don't worry about it, but I'd like to see how she moves/ etc.
> I don't think her back legs will necessarily hinder her movement, I would be more worried about her just holding up as a barrel horse. It's a pretty high-intensity sport, even at local levels, and her back legs' hock angles are so straight that she doesn't seem to have much 'cushion' and 'suspension' at all. She may be perfectly willing to run, and like it, and perform well enough, but the impact might catch up to her...
> Overall, though, to my untrained eye, her conformation looks nice enough... She's young and undeveloped yet, but her hip/ back motor looks like it's going to be powerful.
> Also, I am by no means an expert, so take my thoughts with a couple grains of salt.


I had actually just taken a few videos today of her at a trot and lope. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FTIB8RGKAs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkUHEOmPb_4


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Well my vet looked her back end over today and tested her legs. He said go ahead and put her in training when her knees closed. The worst she'll have is minimal arthritis in the future with probably a few hock injections until she's retired. He said she most likely wont breakdown and will be fine


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

You know, you seem keen to have people give you feedback on your horses, and that's wonderful... It would really help if you put a bit of effort into standing them up correctly for us to do so.

Not one of the still shots does this filly any justice at all.

That said, in the videos, the fact she is post legged and very downhill doesn't change. That she is just over a year gives her balance some leeway, but as mentioned, she will stay too straight behind. The reason we might say this would hamper her is that it can really reduce the thrusting and turning power of the hindquarter - and both are important in a barrel racer. 

Now, it is true that some great racehorses have been both downhill and post legged... But barrel racing has the added challenge of tight turns. She is currently very very straight behind. I love that you seem to seek your vet's advice, but remember, a vet is not necessarily a conformation expert, nor are many of them competitive riders... So conformation feedback from a vet is not always going to give you the same results as that of a professional judge, or a review done by professionals of the sport in your area. 

As for the rest of her, I will say that the yearling year is often the most awkward for a young horse... Wait until next year, or her third year to assess her, it takes 8 years for ANY horse to be "mature" so she has a lot of growing and changing to do still. Some things won't change about her, but it is currently a little unfair to try to predict her future based on this stage of growth.

If you really want to get some feedback on her that you can stand on, enter her in some halter classes, even at a local level. Listen to what the judges say. if there aren't many halter classes available to you, you can always approach local breeders and ask their opinion (do a proper set up, have an extra hand if need be) - many are willing to be honest and fair to a young person wanting to learn.


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

Aww heck shes cute!! 
If your mare has the agility she can do barrel racing.

If she learns to hunt those barrels, shes can race'em..

My friend back in the good ol days use to kick all our butts in the barrel ring. We all had awesome Thoroughbreds, Quarter horses & paints..
This girl brought in a gaited Paso cross.... it was 14.1hands & beat us all!! IT WAS A DANG PONY..... IT RAN TOP SPEED 15.5 sec... YEAH 2nd place was my EVERY YEAR!! reserve champion by a dang pony face >< I ran 15.8.. depressing it was...

But anyways...

My ideal

I like solid bone, thick hoof, stocky, chunk. Short back, low hock, deep heart girth, sloping shoulder.
I ran a 15.3 10 year old retired Thoroughbred & he was hell fire fast but lagged on the turns & It was something I could feel, he wouldnt dig in or hunt barrels & he did it for 4 years. Just a sport he wasnt into but would always get us top 5!

Measure your mare right behind her forelegs and then measure her height.

This is the measurement of her heart girth.
It should be greater than your horses height at any age
The bigger the better for racing!


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I wouldn't use this filly for more than a play day here and there. Her hind legs will not remain sound if you try and push her to do much more than that. I have been barrel racing for almost 20 years, very successfully a yV. Please educate yourself on what makes a GOOD, WELL CONFORMED barrel horse. Go look at the barrel horses for sale and stud at barrel horse world. You'll see a major difference. I made my mistake and now I have an unsound mare at 20. 

To be honest, I would rather see a little too much angulation(ie. Slightly sickle hocked) than not enough. Being too straight through the hock will make for very jarring movement in the hind end, which in turn will produce more concussion on the joints.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

kassierae said:


> I wouldn't use this filly for more than a play day here and there. Her hind legs will not remain sound if you try and push her to do much more than that. I have been barrel racing for almost 20 years, very successfully a yV. Please educate yourself on what makes a GOOD, WELL CONFORMED barrel horse. Go look at the barrel horses for sale and stud at barrel horse world. You'll see a major difference. I made my mistake and now I have an unsound mare at 20.
> 
> To be honest, I would rather see a little too much angulation(ie. Slightly sickle hocked) than not enough. Being too straight through the hock will make for very jarring movement in the hind end, which in turn will produce more concussion on the joints.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I know a good well conformed horse for barrels. That's why I posted this thread because I knew those hind legs were a problem. It wouldn't hurt to just take her slow, like you said a playday horse. There aren't many large rodeos unless they're an hour to two hours away, and I wouldn't haul this particular horse to those. Most likely my mare who can actually run barrels.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Smokum said:


> Aww heck shes cute!!
> If your mare has the agility she can do barrel racing.
> 
> If she learns to hunt those barrels, shes can race'em..
> ...


Thank You, and I shall I appreciate this comment


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I bet she'd make a really cute western pleasure horse, maybe not a "World's" horse, but in that arena there would be far less risk of damaging her joints... She's cute and being palomino she'll catch eyes.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

TheLastUnicorn said:


> I bet she'd make a really cute western pleasure horse, maybe not a "World's" horse, but in that arena there would be far less risk of damaging her joints... She's cute and being palomino she'll catch eyes.


 
I wish we had all those calm sports out here. We don't have a thing. All we have is barrel racing, pole bending, and roping. Not much cutting. You never see a pleasure competition or halter class. I don't know much on pleasure as it is, but i'd for sure send her off to training for it. If I can get her to calm down.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She'd be a great parade horse! Very pretty and seems to have a kind eye. 

I don't barrel race, so forgive my lack of knowledgeable critique.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> She'd be a great parade horse! Very pretty and seems to have a kind eye.
> 
> I don't barrel race, so forgive my lack of knowledgeable critique.


I'm thinking of trying halter and pleasure with her. Or maybe some small hunter or english classes. There aren't that many shows of that around here. :/ only like two parades a year too.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

She would make an adorable english pleasure or very low(like 2'-2'3" MAX) hunter. I would not trust those legs for anything strenuous. IMO a horse needing injections at a young-ish(under 15-16) is NOT a sound horse. Also, as I said before I already made that mistake due to lack of knowledge and a little bit of ignorance, and now I have a 20 year old that is only very light riding sound. She has to have a joint supplement or she is dead lame. I am thinking of having her euthed in the fall of this year or next, our winters are hard on her. I will never run a horse with less than stellar legs again, and hers weren't even all that bad. We only ran 5-6 times a year, maybe 7, and only really ran hard from the time she was about 13 to maybe 17. After that I retired her, since her hocks were getting very stiff. This horse is my one in a million horse, and I am losing her way to early because of my ignorance.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Does anyone know if she'd make a good hunt seat or hunter prospect? I'm searching at things in my area.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

kassierae said:


> She would make an adorable english pleasure or very low(like 2'-2'3" MAX) hunter. I would not trust those legs for anything strenuous. IMO a horse needing injections at a young-ish(under 15-16) is NOT a sound horse. Also, as I said before I already made that mistake due to lack of knowledge and a little bit of ignorance, and now I have a 20 year old that is only very light riding sound. She has to have a joint supplement or she is dead lame. I am thinking of having her euthed in the fall of this year or next, our winters are hard on her. I will never run a horse with less than stellar legs again, and hers weren't even all that bad. We only ran 5-6 times a year, maybe 7, and only really ran hard from the time she was about 13 to maybe 17. After that I retired her, since her hocks were getting very stiff. This horse is my one in a million horse, and I am losing her way to early because of my ignorance.


I see, He said more around the age of needing injections at about 13 or 14. Which is very common. I'd like to try her in some english, which is actually in my area. Though I'd have to train her myself, it is kind of a thing in our family not to send a horse off to a trainer.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

If a horse needs injections to stay comfortable, they are not technically sound.... JMHO of course


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

That's the way I feel, as well. Especially at the young age of 13-14.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

for what its worth. I have an older standardbred mare who is now 28 who raced a lot who benefits from hock injections to keep her comfortable. Our 24 year old gelding who raced for 14 years does not need hock injections at this time. His mother who died at the age of 34 did get injections to keep her comfortable from the time she was 32 on. I am not sure how often and if they were injected at the track. In my book, if you have a horse in its young to mid teens that needs hock injections to be comfortable its not worth it. A horse is still in its peak as far as usability in its teens. In addition, hock injections are a wooly subject some horses they last a long time in and in others its not so much. 

I am not a big hunter/jumper but what they look for are horses with nice movement. If they start doing fences they want a horse that won't break down.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

soenjer55 said:


> Her hocks are really straight, which isn't really a good thing for a barrel horse. It's good to have a slightly downhill horse for barrels, so that's not something I'd worry too much about. Her bone could be a bit heavier, IMO, but her canons look short enough front and back and her pasterns are nice in the front- not so much in the back, they look a bit long. Overall, her back legs are just not very nice at all...
> I don't think it's fair to her if we pass a verdict when she's this young and without any decent conformation pictures. Is it possible to at least get better pictures of her? She looks like a nice horse, and I'm not sure if it's the angle or not but I like her big, open shoulder.
> How far do you want to go with barrels? Just local competitions, or do you want to get serious? I'm not sure if she'd be a good horse for serious barrels, but she's not a bad-looking horse either. Still, she's so young, I don't really want to judge her too much...


"Its good to have a slightly downhill horse for barrels"

Majorly incorrect. Just like any other discipline, a horse I'd going to be harder to collect and get under himself if he's downhill. Stops are much harder on a downhill barrel horse. Its just dang hard to use the hind end properly. I'd much rather have a level or uphill build horse for barrels then a downhill one.

I too, prefer a horse that's slightly sickle hocked to straight/posty legs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm sitting here, scratching my head and wondering why you would choose a very strenuous discipline and then decide to put an animal with conformation that will predispose her to injuries in most disciplines into something as taxing as barrel racing. In my opinion, horses that run barrels need to have stellar hind ends to give them the best chance at remaining sound throughout their lives. 

I can understand hock injections on a seasoned show horse that's getting older and needs that extra precaution to keep him comfortable (though even then I would try jont supplements first), but to bring a horse into training KNOWING that, because he has a weakness in a very critical area, she will _need_ hock injections at such a young age is shameful. 

Why not make her a trail horse, or just a very nice and reliable w/t/c Western horse?


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't think people have been reading through the rest of the comments made. I've recently just asked how she'd due in these four things, -Halter, Western Pleasure, Hunter (low fences), or I really can't remember the name...the english flat class, Equitation?


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> "Its good to have a slightly downhill horse for barrels"
> 
> Majorly incorrect. Just like any other discipline, a horse I'd going to be harder to collect and get under himself if he's downhill. Stops are much harder on a downhill barrel horse. Its just dang hard to use the hind end properly. I'd much rather have a level or uphill build horse for barrels then a downhill one.
> 
> ...


That would be why I said_ slightly_ downhill- in my experience, I've always found that the ones that are just a bit downhill do best, and all the horses that I've ever seen at top levels have been slightly down hill. That's just my opinion, though.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My apologies; I only read the first two pages.

While you will need to be careful of asking for too much with her hind legs, I think she could do Western Pleasure or English Pleasure/Hunter Under Saddle at the local levels. Equitation is judged on the Rider's form, and many horses that don't quite have the movement for EP but are responsive and easy-going under saddle do well at that. I would wait until she grows into herself to consider Halter, but Showmanship is definitely something you could be working on with her right now. The patterns required for SMS are good basics for general ground manners.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks guys, I just finished lunging her in the roundpen. What bugs me, is when she's square you can barely tell her hocks are straight unless you follow a mental line. Anyways, I've been searching for some horsemanship trainers to help me out or something around the area. Not many and the ones are so expensive it's ridiculous. Anyone have any videos that could help me out? Never really ventured from the world of barrel racing, pleasure, or hunter. (Barrel racing the most)


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

I know they have a competition around here called horsemanship, what exactly does this consist of?


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Horsemanship generally consists of a pattern and rail work. It's judged on the rider's ability to perform the maneuvers in the pattern, how the horse responds, and how the rider looks (posture-wise).

It can be quite challenging and fun. Horses that do this also do well in things like hunt seat equitation, bareback eq, and trail. Sometimes western riding.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

aforred said:


> Horsemanship generally consists of a pattern and rail work. It's judged on the rider's ability to perform the maneuvers in the pattern, how the horse responds, and how the rider looks (posture-wise).
> 
> It can be quite challenging and fun. Horses that do this also do well in things like hunt seat equitation, bareback eq, and trail. Sometimes western riding.


Thank You! I'm looking into a bunch of different things. A friend I used to ride with in corpus chiristi told me to try Trail or In-Hand Trail with her.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Here's a video of the bareback and western version at a high level of competition.


----------

